# Help with IHS! Panic



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum but been on another most of the time. Sorry about the lack of introduction but we're having a bit of an issue.

I am in need of some urgent help.

Today my wife finally submitted here spouse visa from VFS in Argentina (She's from Uruguay but they don't do anything there!).

We paid for everything on the 15th April and made the appointment for today.

She paid for the IHS health surcharge last week and received the email from worldpay that the transaction was complete with the IHS number.

BUT we were supposed to receive another email from UKVI with a confirmation of the IHS.
The IHS was on our account when we logged in BUT now it has disappeared and its' saying payment is PENDING!!!! They have our money and we included that IHS number we got the first day with the application.


We are both so very worried now that they have made a big mess of the computer system and lost the record of our payment.
Ok we have the bank statement and email of confirmation but this will case major delays! Already been apart form7 months (with a 5 year old son involved out of school!!)


What experiences are people having with paying the IHS?

Hope to hear from people very soon.

Thanks very much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard many stories of IHS payment going astray, people unable to log into their account and many other mishaps. Clearly there is a glitch in the system. They are supposed to let you know if you haven't paid the surcharge, so just wait and hope all is well.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I have heard many stories of IHS payment going astray, people unable to log into their account and many other mishaps. Clearly there is a glitch in the system. They are supposed to let you know if you haven't paid the surcharge, so just wait and hope all is well.


That's a relief! I wasn't getting any feedback on the other forum.

Thanks very much for your quick reply. Lets hope they realise the payment has gone through from worldpay soon and update my ihs account with the correct number to put our minds at ease.

.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

On another forum someone thought their IHS payment had gone astray but it eventually made it through the system.

Think you will have to wait a few more days for it to clear through.


----------



## kvr (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, I have recently paid the IHS fee of 600 GBP. (Though I am going to UK for one year, one needs to pay for 3 years initially, and they will supposedly refund it later, - crazy policy) As soon as I completed the payment, I received the transaction confirmation from world pay and in about 2-3 minutes after that, I received an e-mail from UKVI which contained this information:

*UK Visas & Immigration 

Immigration Health Surcharge complete 

Name: XYZ
Reference: IHS00000000000

This email confirms your Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) reference number. 

If you made a payment, you should have received a separate email receipt from Worldpay. 

What you need to do next 

If you want to come to the UK 

Finish your visa application and write your IHS reference number on the front page. 
*

Sorry to hear about the problem with yours, hopefully you will be able to sort it out soon.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank god!!

I wrote to IHS.sheffield with the proof we had paid and query about the missing IHS.
They responded withing the hour and confirmed all was ok with the IHS. showing in their system as paid even though on our account its missing.

phewww


----------



## prees247 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I am in n entirely opposite situation. I am applying for Tier2 General visa and before making the application fee i was redirected to IHS page. I did not get any option to make(worldpay page) and i got IHS reference number without payment. I have received a confirmation email from IHS but nothing from Worlpay(because i did not get any option to make the payment).
Please suggest what should be done because if i book my appointment and submit my application, it will be rejected.

Any suggestion???


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

hello all, when do I have to pay this IHS fee and how much is it for a spouse visa, because I cant seem to find any site that talks of the fee and steps to pay. we just finished gathering all documents to meet requirements and going to make our online application tomorrow. what do I need to do now please, I need advice urgently, everyday counts because of the 28days rule. thanks.


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

frimpong said:


> hello all, when do I have to pay this IHS fee and how much is it for a spouse visa, because I cant seem to find any site that talks of the fee and steps to pay. we just finished gathering all documents to meet requirements and going to make our online application tomorrow. what do I need to do now please, I need advice urgently, everyday counts because of the 28days rule. thanks.



Hi 
I hope this help.

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/pay


----------



## Landilove (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys. I just need to find out our first settlement visa uk was refused due to financial requirements not met. In the refusal letter it states that my ihs payment would be refunded I would just like to know if anybody has any idea on how long this will take. 

Thank you
Landi


----------



## frimpong (Aug 31, 2015)

This IHS payment is really a pain. I have been on the site all morning trying to pay but to no avail. It first asks me if I'm applying within UK, I tick NO. Secondly, it asks me if I'm applying to stay in the isle of man or jersey, I tick NO. Then it says I need to pay surcharge, but no place indicating to pay.


----------

